# sheepshead



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

have anyone seen sheepshead at bob sikes?


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

I am wondering the same thing


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

There is a place for your questions on pier and bridges Q&A. Please use this for posting reports... Thanks


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *polebenda (2/16/2009)*There is a place for your questions on pier and bridges Q&A. Please use this for posting reports... Thanks


dude yourea douchebag.. the guy is asking for a report! youre not a moderator so quit being such a little bitch!


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

Not to start a pissing match, but I agree with Sculls there.:letsdrink


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

> *ScullsMcNasty (2/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *polebenda (2/16/2009)*There is a place for your questions on pier and bridges Q&A. Please use this for posting reports... Thanks
> ...






You said it dumb ass. If he is asking a question it goes in the Q&A jack ass


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

a guy i know has done really well lately at bob sikes and navarre but hes in a boat...polebendas last few posts havent been anything but complaining about putting questions in the q&a sections....he has a point but you dont need to do it to every one of them


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Sculls is right...Its not a big deal...its in the right main section. I bet you are not fun to work for polebenda...there are some girls out there that could fix your problem...Im just guessing here.


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

HAHA you guys are fun...


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *polebenda (2/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *ScullsMcNasty (2/17/2009)*
> ...


Really he said the guy is asking for a report dumb ass not a question.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I dont know why I fall for this everytime...I just looked at all 55 of your posts(polebenda)...it seems you posted them in the wrong spot because they belong in the garbage section! Sorry to derail...


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

heresa report for you.. use a lil more gas and go to orange beach, seems they have came into OB a lil earlier this year. im not gonna give you my honey holes but i caught all of these from the shore.. i posted a report in the inshore reports a few days ago

if polebenda could catch a fish he would have a report... just give it a lil while polebenda, the skipjacks and hardtails will be here pretty soon! then you can post a report of your own!!:looser


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

OMG! Nice catch. I never seen so much fish before. I am going to OB...


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Scully.....niceee polebiter has been doing this crap in other sections.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

DAMN POLEBITER:doh!! Not again. what a jack ass. Olilly, yes the sheepies are at Sykes. They were hitting them hard the other day with live shrimp half way out


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah Orange Beach..Go to the jetty or fish those seawalls on the walk out..


----------

